# Windows...



## ConradBirgersson (Dec 8, 2010)

Me and one of my superiors discussed while we waited for an Air France two-engine aircraft was en route to us for their control of various control checks. that we discussed was that during the war (you know which) was one of the warring countries used colored cockpit windows for their night fighters. so now I wonder (and my superiors) on you know on it was used both as a prototype and / or serial aircraft ....

Please help me ...

with best regards Conrad


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2010)

Colored windows specifically for night fighters? Or colored windows for any operational context? Right off the top of my head the B-25 had gree-tinted window panels overhead on some models. I'm trying to recall, but I thought that P-61 had tinted panels too on some versions.


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Dec 8, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Colored windows specifically for night fighters? Or colored windows for any operational context? Right off the top of my head the B-25 had gree-tinted window panels overhead on some models. I'm trying to recall, but I thought that P-61 had tinted panels too on some versions.



Yeah, i forgot that


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 14, 2010)

With a night-fighter would having green-tinted window pnaels without a light-source or magnifying help in any way in finding things outside? Would anyone be able to say.

Sorry for dragging this thread up, but I wondered how that worked. It sounds like it would have been a lot of work so it must have had some limited effectiveness to be considered...


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't think it would work. Anytime you tint glass, no matter what the color, you lower the amount of light that goes through it. 

The bomber canopy may have helped cut down solar heating in the cockpit without totally blocking the view but that is a guess.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 15, 2010)

yellow tints can enhance contrast such as in shooting glasses


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 15, 2010)

As I asked, does the coloured glass help much in identifying targets at night, or is it more the amplifying of the light-source that does that, in modern systems?


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 15, 2010)

HealzDevo said:


> As I asked, does the coloured glass help much in identifying targets at night, or is it more the amplifying of the light-source that does that, in modern systems?



It does not help one tiny bit.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 15, 2010)

Ah, okay, I wasn't sure whether it helped with background contrast. I just saw they did it in modern night-vision systems and thought it was for that reason. I have actually looked through one at one stage. It certainly is wierd looking at everything in Green and Black. Reminds me of when I had an old Apple IIe computer, that had a green and black screen. State of the art in 1983. By the time I got it they were going into blocky VGA and then later into the modern graphics card display screens. I went next to blocky VGA on a 286 and then onto a Modern Computer when that one was scrapped for parts by my brother.... But I digress from the purpose of this thread...


----------

